# Carving machine suggestions



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m looking for a carving specific board to round out a quiver of four. This will be a board used for laying down high speed layout carves on ice coast piste/groomers. I’ve narrowed the list to a few. Hoping there is some experience with some of these boards. I’m looking for full camber fairly stiff directional board. 

Nitro Pantera- love my team, looks like a hardcore directional version. 

Bataleon carver. Reviews look good.

Capital supernova. Specs look good and price is right. 

Then there’s the not as common. 

Fullbag diamond blade

Korua cafe racer or trench digger. 

Finally the overpriced: burton custom x. 

Some other thoughts are a wider board. Seems like I boot out when laying out lately. I’m wearing size 9 and centered well but still lose edge from boot out on deep carves on my 159 nitro team and 159 Rossi XV magtek.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I boot out a little on my nitro team as well. I ride the 159 with a 9.5 TM2 and Arbor cypress bindings. Initiating the laid out carves more gradually helps. However the slush we have on the coast right now doesn’t do any favors in that department. What about a SupraTeam? Otherwise Cafe Racer gets my vote.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I just picked up a 156 K2 simple pleasures and its exactly what you described, a fully camber carving board, 27cm waist so no boot out, I paired it with some Now Drives and it will blast through chunder like its not there, check it out!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Diamond Blade without a doubt. 

You're looking for a carving board, so you should buy an actual carving board. Not all mountain boards that will carve well.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the diamond blade as my groomer board. Its awesome for cruising the groomer. Given the exchange rate and free shipping, its a great deal.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Weston Big Cheif, Ride Timeless, K2 Simple Pleasures or Overboard, Snofisk Belluga, Nidecker Area or Concept or Tracer or Mellow, Nitro Woodcarver, Bataleon Camel Toe was honestly more fun to turn than the Carver, Yes Optimistic.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Weston Big Cheif, Ride Timeless, K2 Simple Pleasures or Overboard, Snofisk Belluga, Nidecker Area or Concept or Tracer or *Mellow*, Nitro Woodcarver, Bataleon Camel Toe was honestly more fun to turn than the Carver, Yes Optimistic.


not to create new thread:

Mellow, looks the same as Solo Mission https://www.warehouse-one.de/en/nidecker/solo-mission-snowboard-2019.html

Friend is looking for an addition to his Salomon Sabotage Classics 156 for carving, speed, powder. Also eyeing Nitro Mountain. My Ride Timeless was a bit to much for him, but still wants something faster, stable on speeds, good edge hold for carving.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I boot out a little on my nitro team as well. I ride the 159 with a 9.5 TM2 and Arbor cypress bindings. Initiating the laid out carves more gradually helps. However the slush we have on the coast right now doesn’t do any favors in that department. What about a SupraTeam? Otherwise Cafe Racer gets my vote.




Agreed. I think a slush issue as well. Too much drag. Still my fav playing around board.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Diamond Blade without a doubt.
> 
> You're looking for a carving board, so you should buy an actual carving board. Not all mountain boards that will carve well.




Thanks. I have been coming to that conclusion as well. Effective edge looks sweet with a bit longer radius than other boards I have. My main question for any of these boards is ice hold at speed? I’m not hitting 50+ but 40’s is common.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Are there any budget limitations? Have you thought about looking into something like a boardercross board with really long effective edge in relation to its overall length? The Diamond Blade is kind of in that category in regard to the effective edge. 

Never Summer is coming out with the East for next year which is a boarder cross shape but of course being Never Summer they had to stick with the crc profile. I'm intrigued because I really like the Chairman but not sure about a crc boarder cross deck. Personally I wouldn't be racing competitively so maybe for just an all mountain carved it might be ok. I will definitely be trying to demo it. I also really like the Optimistic on east coast hard pack and I'm thinking about picking it up in the 161 next season. It's not really wide but I think it's a touch on the wide side. I rode the 157 for a couple of hours on a windy, hard pack day at Killington in December. It impressed me with it's edge hold as I typically ride boards a bit bigger. It could lock in and rail hard carves even on pretty hard terrain while also being incredibly nimble and fun making quick, short turns and just messing around.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

I owned the last version of the hardcore Nitro Pantera SC version of the Pantera and I'm currently demoing the prototype Never Summer East which I like so much that I'm going to buy one. The Pantera SC is incredible at speed. Really stable and confidence inspiring and so fast. But it is not versatile at all. At slow speeds it is a rigid plank that has little flex including little torsional flex. It only feels good for me going at least 9/10ths preferably 10/10s. I gave it to my friend who races BX who had his own normal Pantera stolen and he loves the Pantera SC for racing. 

The NS East doesn't make sense on paper. Why would you choose CRC hybrid camber for a BX shaped board, but it works really well and is a really fun board to me. I'm riding a 161 and the long effective edge is awesome. The CRC is elongated with the camber zones stretched out to the tip and tail and so it's drifting closer and closer to a C3 rather than C2 style even though the tip and tail of the East CRC profile are still lifted off the ground a bit when laid flat. The rocker in the middle gives it more versatility that the Pantera SC and frankly its not as stiff because of that middle flex point and easier ability to torsionally flex. If I wanted a dedicated race board the East would not necessarily be my first choice but as a versatile carver it is a lot of fun and super easy to get deep into carves. The edge hold is really good and I've been riding a lot of east coast ice on it. My NS Chairman is my daily driver but I haven't been using it since I borrowed the East. The East is also relatively wide.

You may also consider the Amplid Pentaquark. I love the UNW8 and the Pentaquark is even more carving focused.

My quiver is the Amplid UNW8, Gentemstick XY and NS Chairman (I also currently own the Burton Custom Twin (previous normal camber), K2 Carveair and just gave my friend my Nitro Pantera SC) so I'm not a pure NS fanboy who doesn't ride camber.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Taking the East on an iced up east coast groomer this week


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Optimistic looks cool. I like the whole boardercross style idea. But that board has a pretty small average radius. Correct me if I’m wrong, but I presumed that for higher speed carving I will need a bigger radius. My other boards are in the 7 range. I was thinking 8-9.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

trpa_ec said:


> Taking the East on an iced up east coast groomer this week




Nothing on their website yet. Or did I miss it?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> Optimistic looks cool. I like the whole boardercross style idea. But that board has a pretty small average radius. Correct me if I’m wrong, but I presumed that for higher speed carving I will need a bigger radius. My other boards are in the 7 range. I was thinking 8-9.


It is a tight radius, 6.5m I believe. I think the fact that it's a bit on the stiffer side side helps with that. I didn't find it sketchy at higher speeds. I have a 162w Flagship, I don't remember what the sidecut is off the top of my head but it's over 9m. If you are looking for huge drawn out turns you might want something at least that big. I think the Ride Timeless has a pretty large sidecut radius.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Scalpelman said:


> Nothing on their website yet. Or did I miss it?


It's not on the website yet but is in their 2019-2020 catalog
Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
The one I have is a prototype that I borrowed from NS to demo.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Are there any budget limitations? Have you thought about looking into something like a boardercross board with really long effective edge in relation to its overall length? The Diamond Blade is kind of in that category in regard to the effective edge.


I don't think boardercross boards are the best choice for freecarving. and that they are designed to be actual specialized carving boards. BX racers are doing more pumping, gliding and flying then carving. There's only about half a dozen turns on a bx course, even less sometimes, and they are usually all banked. So a lot less board angulation (and a lot bigger sidecut radius) is needed to carve these turns at high speed than freecarving on a "flat" groomer. Plus racers are usually riding custom made boards (custom width), and often with binding risers that allow them to maintain a narrower width for quicker edge change.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> Thanks. I have been coming to that conclusion as well. Effective edge looks sweet with a bit longer radius than other boards I have. My main question for any of these boards is ice hold at speed? I’m not hitting 50+ but 40’s is common.


The Diamond Blade is designed as a freecarving board. It packs a LOT of effective edge for it's length. The progressive blended dual radii are a bit longer than the standard freeride boards but tighter than the BX racing boards. Flex is on the stiff side of course, but it is perfectly balanced to its intended use. You will have no problem with edge hold on ice at speed.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> The Diamond Blade is designed as a freecarving board. It packs a LOT of effective edge for it's length. The progressive blended dual radii are a bit longer than the standard freeride boards but tighter than the BX racing boards. Flex is on the stiff side of course, but it is perfectly balanced to its intended use. You will have no problem with edge hold on ice at speed.


Mig is there any place at Tremblant to demo the Fullbag boards? I always make a trip up to Tremblant every season and would love to rent/demo a Fullbag Diamond Blade.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

trpa_ec said:


> Mig is there any place at Tremblant to demo the Fullbag boards? I always make a trip up to Tremblant every season and would love to rent/demo a Fullbag Diamond Blade.


Not on permanent basis, but if you let me know in advance when you are going to be there, something can be arranged.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im in the 300 lb range and on boiler plate, rock solid groomers i will slide out. If I was 200 lb, likely no problem. My son is 180 to 200 and carves that board deep. 

When its anythingshort of rock hard ice I can get the board hard on edge. It also is suprising how well it cuts through the chopped up shit on the groomed runs after being riden all day. Just dont expect to be nimble in moguls or trees, its not for that. 

You will get someone complementing it every day at least once. People will be looking all the time.... great looking board aside from its usefulness.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Not on permanent basis, but if you let me know in advance when you are going to be there, something can be arranged.


It would have to be next season as I just came back from Tremblant but thanks so much for the offer Mig! I've always been interested in your boards but I never see any here in the northeast U.S.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> You will get someone complementing it every day at least once. People will be looking all the time.... great looking board aside from its usefulness.


Some random skier lady told me that my Fullbag Hammerhead was pretty the last time I rode it at Stratton.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a mid 2000s BX board. A Palmer Crown. It’s pretty stiff and has a lot of camber. It holds an edge great and has no speed limit. However it’s not “fun” to ride. It’s an adrenaline fix and man oh man is it exciting. I can rip over ice at full speed and not lose an edge but to be honest, whenever I’m on it I usually wish I was riding something else after a few runs. These types of boards are very one dimensional - they aren’t playful.

It’s not so much a free carving board, it’s all about heel-toe-heel-toe. Locked in alternating turns. Speed over style and flow on a board like that. If thats not what you want I’d suggest looking at something that isn’t BX. 

To be clear, I love my Palmer and will ride it until it dies twice. I think everyone needs a super stiff death sled in their quiver lol.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I replaced my Nitro Blacklight camber with a Rome Blur this year as I was looking for something a bit more "fluid" through the turns. I chose well as it has better grip on frozen hardpack as well as having a quicker transition and is generally easier and mire fun to ride.

Btw, I picked up a Ride Timeless in store today and couldn't believe how heavy it was, next years model apparently has a carbon sheet replacing the aluminium.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I have a mid 2000s BX board. A Palmer Crown. It’s pretty stiff and has a lot of camber. It holds an edge great and has no speed limit. However it’s not “fun” to ride. It’s an adrenaline fix and man oh man is it exciting. I can rip over ice at full speed and not lose an edge but to be honest, whenever I’m on it I usually wish I was riding something else after a few runs. These types of boards are very one dimensional - they aren’t playful.
> 
> It’s not so much a free carving board, it’s all about heel-toe-heel-toe. Locked in alternating turns. Speed over style and flow on a board like that. If thats not what you want I’d suggest looking at something that isn’t BX.
> 
> To be clear, I love my Palmer and will ride it until it dies twice. I think everyone needs a super stiff death sled in their quiver lol.




Ha thanks. I def can appreciate the death sled analogy. I have a love of speed. But yeah a little play is always in order for a recreational day at a resort.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Going to throw out a huge wild card for you. Telos DST. Best! Fucking! Carving! Board! I've! Ever! Ridden!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

BoardieK said:


> Btw, I picked up a Ride Timeless in store today and couldn't believe how heavy it was, next years model apparently has a carbon sheet replacing the aluminium.


since it's not for jumping, you don't really feel it's weight. Doesn't make front foot sore on the chairlifts either. Strapped on Salomon Mans Board after riding timeless - that man's board felt like a kids board  so easy to toss around, so light


----------



## roleplay (Oct 26, 2012)

Just took my new bataleon Carver to killington this weekend after they got 24 inches of fresh pow. 
I have a burton custom flying v that I was never really in love with and was looking for a dedicated carver (thanks to Ryan inspiration) and thanks angry snowboarders recommendations, I ordered a bataleon Carver. This board took a full day of runs to get my burton cartel binding and ride boots fully tuned. I settled on +21 degrees and -9 for the bindings. 
This board handles like its on rails.
No chatter (it is a stiff board)
I felt surprisingly confident for the speed at which I was carving. And this is a fast board.
I ripped thru the park and hit a few jumps and it was stable, balanced and predictable. 
This is a speed machine that begs you to carve. I left killington excited to head west and play with it in Colorado in a few weeks.
I am 5 foot 6 inches and 175 lbs with a 9.5 boot. 
This bataleon Carver is a fun board that I look forward to spending more time with.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Not a dedicated carving board but I took out my new Niche Pyre Saturday to try it out on some pow remnants and soft piste. Man can this board lay a trench. The extra width allows you to lay this thing over and ride on rails. Booted out on my size 9’s. I was worried about the extra length as I picked up a 155–apparently I should have gotten the 150(5’5” 165 size 9). But the extra length came in handy to plow through the chop.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Scalpelman said:


> Not a dedicated carving board but I took out my new Niche Pyre Saturday to try it out on some pow remnants and soft piste. Man can this board lay a trench. The extra width allows you to lay this thing over and ride on rails. Booted out on my size 9’s. I was worried about the extra length as I picked up a 155–apparently I should have gotten the 150(5’5” 165 size 9). But the extra length came in handy to plow through the chop.


If ur going to carve, ya need a longer board...I'm now about the same size and the shortest is 155 for non-carving goofing around and my carvers are a 158, 162 and 163 and 164 for bottomless pow (18+" range)


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If ur going to carve, ya need a longer board...I'm now about the same size and the shortest is 155 for non-carving goofing around and my carvers are a 158, 162 and 163 and 164 for bottomless pow (18+" range)


Yeah my carving decks are 163.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If ur going to carve, ya need a longer board...I'm now about the same size and the shortest is 155 for non-carving goofing around and my carvers are a 158, 162 and 163 and 164 for bottomless pow (18+" range)


Why do you feel longer boards are required? Is it grip? I really like carving on a 151. If the snow is soft and you're stacked, there's grip for days. The smaller effective edge makes it much easier to dial in fore aft weighting in my opinion. My old 140 cool bean ripped carves and taught me a lot about carving. I weigh 225#.

I do enjoy carving at higher speeds on longer boards, but I don't think they are needed for softer conditions. I routinely carve on either a 151, 154, 160, 161, or 166 depending on conditions and desired carving style. If it's icy or I'm trying to haul, extra effective edge can be really nice.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

EE over board length every time for carving


----------



## roleplay (Oct 26, 2012)

the battalion carver only comes as a 158.
I was concerned it would be too long.
For carving, it seemed perfect.
Long wide fast carves.
Very cool experience


----------

